# front right axle and diff ?



## 05brute91 (Nov 17, 2012)

ok guys I got my front diff case in put all new bearing and all my guts in and put my right axle in it has 1/8 to 1/4 gap between the oils seal and cv joint is that normal? and also when I turn the right axle with 4wd not engaged the whole diff internals spins properly but when I engage it and turn the right axle it doesn't spin at all just the axle turns but when I turn the drive shaft the left internals spins. and when I pull the diff lock I see the clutches compress but the right side doesn't spin but I don't have oil in it yet either. this is the first time I built one of these I just wanna know if this is the way it should be working thanks


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Post a pic of the gap.If its what I think your saying the clip on the spines is not snapped into the 16 tooth bevel gear there for axle not on all the way.If this is what your talking about smack the end of the axle with a dead blow or a big rubber mallet.You can use a metal hammer but don't smash the end up.


----------



## 05brute91 (Nov 17, 2012)

i hit it a couple more times after it stopped but I will take a pic this afternoon and post it up I will also beat on it some more to.


----------



## kygreen (Oct 15, 2011)

Yea the fat part of axelshould be in diff seal ,im kinda confused by what your other question is


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

When you spin one wheel the other should spin if not u have a problem and get some pics of it.


----------



## 05brute91 (Nov 17, 2012)

Yeah I knew I would confuse people but what I'm asking is when I turn my right axel with 4wd engaged my right spins freely and doesn't turn the internals but when 4wd is not engaged and I spin the right axel the internals spin with the axle.


----------



## kygreen (Oct 15, 2011)

Hmm' in 2wd with front of bike jacked up you should be able to spin the wheels independently when you pull diff lock they should spin together , in 4x one wheel will not be able to turn because its attatched to motor and rear wheels


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Not being an ahole but did you get all the guts put back in rite.There should be no gap so what ever is going on there is the problem.I need pics to help more bud.


----------



## 05brute91 (Nov 17, 2012)

I believe I did. I went by the kawie manual wich isn't real descriptive on how to put back together. The only thing I had a problem with was three shims I put them the only place they would go it spins freely and when it does spin both wheels spins but when I engage 4wd and turn the drive shaft only the left wheel turns I'm prolly gone pull it back apart and check it out


----------



## 05brute91 (Nov 17, 2012)

heres the pics guys


----------



## 05brute91 (Nov 17, 2012)

inside the right


----------



## 05brute91 (Nov 17, 2012)

left side


----------

